# First enclosure, first mantis, any suggestions?



## Ronathan (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi everyone! I love it here so far!  
I am considering either a ghost or chinese mantis for my first mantis, and would like to have some feedback on the enclosure I've setup.

It measures 8x8x11 (its the zoomed bugarium), and when decorated like it is currently the inner dimensions are probably more liked 6x6x9 or 6x6x10.
Which mantis would be healthiest/thrive in this size of enclosure?

All of the plants are fake, the wood is grapewood (though I had someone suggest that I should get wood/a stick that would be easier from my mantis to hang from, so if y'all have any suggestions in addition to good old disinfected sticks from the yard, lemme know!)

I also plan to add a hygro/thermometer when I get my mantis, and that fake/dyed green moss at the bottom will be swapped out for eco-earth when I get my mantis as well. Should I add a drainage layer of gravel or clay balls under the eco-earth if I'm just going to spray it to keep up humidity? (I was also told about cleanup crews, but any tips about them would be helpful! you can also let me know if i should search or leave a link to another forum discussion that way you don't have to repeat yourself &lt;3)

Should I invest in a small under-tank heater/heating mat?(my room stays 74-76 most of the time, and my room especially since I have fish tanks in my room that keep it more humid/hotter than the other rooms in the house)

any tips/advice/suggestions would be very helpful and much appreciated!


----------



## izbiggs (Mar 29, 2017)

This looks amazing! I would suggest a drainage layer, it's better for cleanup crews and I think it's more effective. You are going to have one spoiled mantis!   the only concern would be if the mantis could find its prey in all of the space it'll have. And I would definitely suggest getting a ghost.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 29, 2017)

I have had a Chinese mantis in a similarly sized terrarium since L3 and had no issues with it finding its food at smaller instars.  But, I didn't have as many decorations in there for the prey to hide in.  I had one dangling plant that takes up maybe a quarter of the open space, very similar to the leafy one you have on the left, and one stick.  When I was feeding D. Hydei fruit flies, I put 5-10 in at once and let the mantis find them over time.  Once he moved up to stable flies and then house flies, he generally found his prey fairly quickly since he and they would usually hang out on the lid.

Also you shouldn't need a heater for Chinese mantids, especially if the room is 74-76.  I don't think you would for Ghosts either but someone can correct me if I'm wrong on that.  My only personal experience is with Chinese mantids at this point, and my house has stayed at 68-70 during the day and 62 at night this winter.  I'm sure warmer than that would be better, or at least promote faster molting.

By the way, I love the decorating!  Where did you get all of those fake plants?  There are some styles I haven't been able to find myself online in there that look pretty cool.


----------



## Serle (Mar 29, 2017)

Where does the mantid live .... S


----------



## Ronathan (Mar 29, 2017)

thanks for the replies yall  

izbiggs:
I'll add some drainage clay ball things (i saw them in the reptile aisle, i think people use them in vivariums n stuff) under my eco-earth when I swap out the fake/dyed moss  
i don't mind hand-feeding, since i know theres lot of space to hide in &gt;.&gt; any tips on hand-feeding except some tiny tweezers?  

ocelotbren:
I'll have to see what works with my mantis then ^-^ I think I'll go with a ghost for now, but If i decide on a chinese mantis, then I'll upgrade to a larger cage or a less-decorated cage if i need to ^-^

thank you ^-^ and hobby lobby my friend, they have it *all* and its spring so they have tons of fake plants and flowers and stuff, and their vines/leaves are more realistic AND cheaper than zoo med or reptile plastic vines lol I think all of the decor cost me like, 22$? and the 5$ for the wood   and some of the stuff is also on sale rn~


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 30, 2017)

Ronathan said:


> thank you ^-^ and hobby lobby my friend, they have it *all* and its spring so they have tons of fake plants and flowers and stuff, and their vines/leaves are more realistic AND cheaper than zoo med or reptile plastic vines lol I think all of the decor cost me like, 22$? and the 5$ for the wood   and some of the stuff is also on sale rn~


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 30, 2017)

Ghosts and Chinese mantises are both species that require room temperature, so no additional heat source is needed as long as your house doesn't get any colder than 65F.


----------



## Logan_123 (Mar 30, 2017)

I would get ghosts personally. They are way cooler in my opinion than a chinese mantis. And the ghost mantis could possibly live in that terrarium for its whole life, but a chinese mantis wouldn't because they get big! Also ghost mantids are more agressive so I think they are more cool to watch. They would both do well though! And I suggest getting sticks from your yard and rinsing them well with very warm water. Or got a jungle vine that you can bend and custumize at the pet store. Where did you get your plants?


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 30, 2017)

Ronathan said:


> hobby lobby my friend, they have it *all* and its spring so they have tons of fake plants and flowers and stuff, and their vines/leaves are more realistic AND cheaper than zoo med or reptile plastic vines lol I think all of the decor cost me like, 22$? and the 5$ for the wood   and some of the stuff is also on sale rn~


I am so insanely jelly of all you US folks and your Hobby Lobbys. The first time I visited one was down right magical, I wanted to buy half the store. We have Micheals here in Canada but its not the same.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 30, 2017)

Teamonger said:


> I am so insanely jelly of all you US folks and your Hobby Lobbys. The first time I visited one was down right magical, I wanted to buy half the store. We have Micheals here in Canada but its not the same.


I grew up in Alberta and moved to the US four years ago, and based on things I have seen here and there on the forums, it sounds like it's more difficult to be a mantis enthusiast if you live in Canada.  As a rule of thumb though, buying things in general is easier in the US; I'm spoiled now.  If I move back to Canada, I am going to go through an online shopping withdrawal with all the "this website only ships to the US" messages, and the increased shipping costs to Canada.  I certainly don't miss that.


----------



## izbiggs (Mar 30, 2017)

Ronathan said:


> izbiggs:
> I'll add some drainage clay ball things (i saw them in the reptile aisle, i think people use them in vivariums n stuff) under my eco-earth when I swap out the fake/dyed moss
> i don't mind hand-feeding, since i know theres lot of space to hide in &gt;.&gt; any tips on hand-feeding except some tiny tweezers?


For feeding I would suggest either getting a small enclosure for the mantis where it can find its prey more easily or using tweezers...    I let my mantises out for feeding and watch them to verify they catch their prey.


----------



## Ronathan (Mar 30, 2017)

serle: i don't have a mantid yet  

sarah k: good to know ^-^ even in the winter our house stays pretty warm  

Logan_123: I definitely think I'm going with a ghost ^-^ and I got my plants (all fake) from Hobby Lobby~

Teamonger: Michaels should sell flowers too, at least mine does! tbh both craft stores are great   hobby lobby focuses mainly on home decor though I feel~

izbiggs: I didn't think of that! I'll probably set up a small feeding jar/enclosure ^-^ thanks for the tip!!

...would I still need a "clean up" crew if I don't feed in my main enclosure? I assume there'll still be mantid poop, but should i just change out the eco-earth/spot clean? .-.or would y'all suggest i invest in a clean up crew (from what i understand they live in the substrate?)

thanks for all the help guys ^-^


----------

